# Epson 9890 using pigment ink convert to sublimation?



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

I have found a used Epson 9890 for sale that has been using pigment inks and being ripped from In-design...I am wanting to use the printer for sublimation. How do I go about converting the machine?

I am new to wide format printing and am wanting to print all over prints for the streetwear industry. What should I look out for when purchasing the printer? Do you think $2500 is a great price?

Any help would be hugely appreciated!

Thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

There really is not much to converting it - simply purge the ink and reload with dye sub ink. You will want a RIP so figure that cost into the equation as well.

Price of a printer is relative. Does it have a clear nozzle check? Also Epson has a usage report that can be ran from the printers control panel that will show the remaining life expectancy of key components. Without question would run that with a nozzle check before I would even consider the printer at any price. 

In many cases you can find low usage wide format Epsons as many are used in a photography setting which typically are not used as heavily as other markets. 

Just need to be careful as repair cost on wide format printers is very costly. Just a head and the parts that are typically replaced at the same time is $1,500 - $2,000


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

Do I have to replace the cartridges? I've been quoted $500 for parts/labor...Are the cartridges the "parts"? Could I just clean out the pigment ink cartridges and use those?

I am meeting with the guy selling the printer tomorrow and ill be sure to have him run a nozzle check and see the usage report. He says he went out of business and was using the printer to print art on canvas and said hes had it for 1 year.

Ideally I'd like to use 4 cartridges for sublimation and 4 for pigment inks to print directly onto canvas. From what I understand I would need wasatch to do this. What are your thoughts?

Thank you for your time.

-Zach





Riderz Ready said:


> There really is not much to converting it - simply purge the ink and reload with dye sub ink. You will want a RIP so figure that cost into the equation as well.
> 
> Price of a printer is relative. Does it have a clear nozzle check? Also Epson has a usage report that can be ran from the printers control panel that will show the remaining life expectancy of key components. Without question would run that with a nozzle check before I would even consider the printer at any price.
> 
> ...


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You do not need someone to do this for you as there is nothing to it. You will want to get a set of refillable cartridges which I would guess are in the $300+ range. Maybe some cleaner to run through the printer after you purge it. 

It will clearly need a RIP to accomplish your goals. I would recommend contacting Daniel at Digitally Driven. He not only is a dye sub guru but is a printer geek as well and is very up on Epson printers. He could explain what you need to accomplish your specific goals.

You may want to go on-line and google how to run the usage report from the printer. It will save you time as most people do not ever look at this thus the person may not have a clue how to run it.

Contact info - [email protected]

Welcome to wide format!


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

Riderz Ready said:


> There really is not much to converting it - simply purge the ink and reload with dye sub ink. You will want a RIP so figure that cost into the equation as well.
> 
> Price of a printer is relative. Does it have a clear nozzle check? Also Epson has a usage report that can be ran from the printers control panel that will show the remaining life expectancy of key components. Without question would run that with a nozzle check before I would even consider the printer at any price.
> 
> ...


I believe a printhead for the 9890 is now about $1700 + labor and travel. The TFP printheads are significantly more expensive than previous Epson models.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

danielschelin said:


> I believe a printhead for the 9890 is now about $1700 + labor and travel. The TFP printheads are significantly more expensive than previous Epson models.


 
Ouuch! If I remember correctly Epson charges $150 travel charge regardless if they are next door to you or 150 miles from you. I also remember the labor rates to be $200+ which is actually pretty standard.

Daniel - do companies like Mutoh, Roland, etc buy the heads used in their printers from Epson or are they licensing the technology or??? Are most new wide format printers using this new head?


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

Riderz Ready said:


> Ouuch! If I remember correctly Epson charges $150 travel charge regardless if they are next door to you or 150 miles from you. I also remember the labor rates to be $200+ which is actually pretty standard.
> 
> Daniel - do companies like Mutoh, Roland, etc buy the heads used in their printers from Epson or are they licensing the technology or??? Are most new wide format printers using this new head?


Mutoh, Roland, and Mimaki are still using Epson printheads; up to what we know as the DX7 series. Pricing of such is between $2100 and $2700 depending on the manufacturer. Mimaki is no longer developing new printers with the Epson printheads however Mutoh and Roland still seem to be ok with it. Each of which are a licensee of the printhead/cap components. Epson is the only manufacturer using its latest technology, or the TFP printhead.


----------

